# "Mater"



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

We had our subdivisions annual car show this weekend. As with any show, there's always a few unique ones. This one was for the kids.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Neat shot. HDR or done in processing ?


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

MichaelW said:


> Neat shot. HDR or done in processing ?


HDR through Lightroom


----------

